

Dragdis May Be The Best Bookmarking Tool Ever - dmslt
http://theultralinx.com/2014/03/dragdis-bookmarking-tool.html

======
petepete
> How come things didn't work like this before?

They kind of did. I can drag any image, link, favicon to my bookmarks toolbar
in Chrome and it works exactly as expected. Ok, I can't drag to something that
tweets/fb posts it, but I wouldn't want that to be a function of a bookmark
manager anyway.

~~~
dmslt
And do you use it that way?

~~~
petepete
It's rare that I bookmark images directly, but I usually create a bookmark by
dragging the favicon to the relevant folder in the bookmark bar. I have lots
of bookmarks and adding them via Chrome's ctrl+d dialog is painful.

